# IUI - does iui cause cysts?



## encore (May 27, 2004)

Reading thru some of the iui threads some girls develop cysts thru their cycle. Is this common? Are they caused by the drugs? I have never had ov. cysts but could i develop them during treatment?

thanks


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

Hy Megan, I have exactly the same query!!


----------



## Angus (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi

My doc said it was a possibilty due to the drugs but doesn't mean you will. 

Sorry - thats all i know

Good Luck
Linzi x


----------



## hopingagain (Sep 10, 2003)

Hi Megan

I had cysts on my first IUI, 2 in fact and was very worried about them but the clinic assured me that they were quite common during treatment and would not cause any trouble. I was worried that when they were there they would not disappear again but on my second IUI there was no sign of them and none appeared through the whole of my treatment. 

Hope this helps a little

A x


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

thanks girls. Megan


----------

